# R5 with EF lenses



## Mikehit (Mar 11, 2022)

I am thinking of moving over to the R5 from my 5DIV/7D2. With a slew of L lenses in the cupboard, this is a big move and one of the issues is performance of the EF lenses on the R5 body.
I have read that the maximum frame rate using EF lenses on the R5 is 6 fps but other people are reporting 9 fps. Does anyone have any experience/comment on this?

Given that my main wildlife interest is birds in flight, along some sports, the key lenses where fps could be an issue would be the 100-400(ii), and the 400 DO f4 (ii) so replacing these lenses would be the big financial hit. If the R5 performs well enough (given that the limitations are me and not the gear) I may even sell the 1Dx(ii).
Trying to second guess the impact of Brexit, rising fuel costs and any shenanigans the Russians get up to is making my finger a bit twitchy to sort it out before the excreta really hits the fan.
Any advice will be welcomed.

By the way - does anyone know why frame rate on the EF lenses is reduced? It seems odd to me.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 11, 2022)

Mikehit said:


> I have read that the maximum frame rate using EF lenses on the R5 is 6 fps but other people are reporting 9 fps. Does anyone have any experience/comment on this?


Where have you read this?

For the 20 fps on the R5, the majority of EF lenses are as capable as RF lenses at being able to achieve 20 fps (the big caveat is that 20 fps is situation-dependent, so the way Canon phrases is it 'continuous shooting speed of max. approx. 20 fps less likely to decrease' for a list of lenses that includes EF and RF lenses (link).


----------



## AlanF (Mar 11, 2022)

Checked through my old shots with the 400mm DO II on the R5. Here's a gif from March 2021 with the EF 2xTCIII at 800mm. 12 shots in 0.6 seconds = 20 fps.


----------



## Mikehit (Mar 11, 2022)

> Thank you both for your quick replies. It is really good to hear (and thank you Alan for the demonstration).



The article I read as on fstoppers 









How Well Does the Canon R5 Work With EF Lenses?


With many photographers making the switch from DSLR to mirrorless systems, there are a lot of us wondering if all those old lenses we've acquired over the years will still work as well on new cameras, or whether we'll have to swallow the expense of all new lenses too. There's been a lot of...




fstoppers.com







> Finally, an issue that I hadn't been aware of before researching this article is Canon's claim that burst shooting on the Canon R5, when using adapted EF lenses, is as slow as 6 fps, whereas it's claimed to be 12 fps using RF lenses. Real-world reviews seem to be getting 7-9 fps in burst mode when using EF lenses with the mechanical shutter



So the R5 may be on the cards, then.....


----------



## Bennymiata (Mar 14, 2022)

I use all my ef lenses on my R5, and they work better on my R5 than they do on my 5D3.
Even third party lenses work well.
Get it now before inflation hits prices. You won't regret it.


----------

